# Moose's ADA MINI S!



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good! Thinking of any shrimp?


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Looking good! Thinking of any shrimp?


PFR'S or maybe OEBT


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the rock, but I'd be afraid it would fall and hit that back glass.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> I like the rock, but I'd be afraid it would fall and hit that back glass.


I have (I think) worked that out! Until further testing.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

HC gets here today as well as the paintball regulator etc.!


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

moosenart said:


> HC gets here today as well as the paintball regulator etc.!


Did your stuff come? I can't wait to see it all set up!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

maxwellag said:


> Did your stuff come? I can't wait to see it all set up!


Yep it got here! I will be "planting" tomorrow!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Letting the HC grow in DSM. Only complaint: The glass lid is not "High Clarity" like the rest of the tank. Oh well. Planning on CPD for the tank whenever it gets rolling.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Have a nice trade set-up for some CPD, Wood, and a filter! This is the second week of growing, finally seeing what i wanted!


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

That's good that you are having growth. When I tried to grow HC emersed it took all summer to pop out of the dirt and grow about 10 leaves.  I think it is my area's higher pH.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

maxwellag said:


> That's good that you are having growth. When I tried to grow HC emersed it took all summer to pop out of the dirt and grow about 10 leaves.  I think it is my area's higher pH.


I've been reading about how to do it. I kinda winged it for a while now I think I have it to HC's liking. 

Sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

moosenart said:


> I've been reading about how to do it. I kinda winged it for a while now I think I have it to HC's liking.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles.


I'm also trying to grow HC emerged, can you recommend any tips to me?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

tetra10 said:


> I'm also trying to grow HC emerged, can you recommend any tips to me?


Mix your ferts into the water you spray with. Foliar feeding is magic :icon_mrgr


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Mix your ferts into the water you spray with. Foliar feeding is magic :icon_mrgr


Hmm you don't say? I shall try!


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

make sure it's sealed well and then crank up the lights. Get out your desklamps- you can triple the wattage you are planning for the flooded tank.


then sit tight and start being patient. :biggrin:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lookin good so far. I cant wait to see it all come together bro!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

chad320 said:


> Lookin good so far. I cant wait to see it all come together bro!


Thanks! I will be putting some Notocyphus (sp?) moss on wood in a shrimp tank, then it will go into the ADA. 

I NEED an LED light so bad... Anybody want to help with that?


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Defiantly considering an erio plant for this tank!! Just started with foliar feeding, thanks Kiran!, sealed the top (better) and plan on doing DSM for 2-3 more weeks. I think I'll hook the CO2 up to gallon my 20L once I ship that last inhabitant out. Going pretty good so far!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice tank you got going here. It's going to look pretty damn nice once the HC fills in around the rock.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

jkan0228 said:


> Nice tank you got going here. It's going to look pretty damn nice once the HC fills in around the rock.


Thanks!!!! I kinda want it to look like a mountain peak out of the tropics, like Kilamanjaro (sp?).


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I see your point of view and what you're trying to achieve here. 

Maybe use a rock that isn't so pointed?


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

jkan0228 said:


> I see your point of view and what you're trying to achieve here.
> 
> Maybe use a rock that isn't so pointed?


Maybe, I have been stalking rock sales... Im not "to" hardcore, but I do want it to look good.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Try PC1? She has a pretty big rock collection as far as I know.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

jkan0228 said:


> Try PC1? She has a pretty big rock collection as far as I know.


Yes I know, I'm trading her already, don't need to complicate things.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Whoah, I thought PC1 was a guy! :icon_redf


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Whoah, I thought PC1 was a guy! :icon_redf


He is.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

moosenart said:


> He is.


...


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> ...


Mind: blown. :icon_eek:


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

freph said:


> Mind: blown. :icon_eek:


What's happening to my thread?


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

moosenart said:


> What's happening to my thread?


Let's get back to the topic here. I would get about 5-10 lbs of stone. I just got some from PC1 and it is awesome. I would post a pic for you but I didn't have time to get one. What are you planning to stock this tank with?


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

5 CPD and a few cherry shrimp


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Any snails or Ottos?


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe ottos. I'm not to sure. Snails will happen anyway!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You can still kinda control what kind. Especially if its an Assassin


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

chad320 said:


> You can still kinda control what kind. Especially if its an Assassin


I have assassins!

On a side note, any recommendations for a betta tank? 2 gallons or bigger ~$50. I'm thinking a fluval spec. I did see a marine land curved corner...

Suggestions?


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Just get a 10g and split it then you can have two! 
In all seriousness bettas look great in the rimless tanks, wish they weren't so expensive here. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I love rimless hence the ADA. Im looking for something "modern" for my betta.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Got My erio in! It's hanging out in an empty 10 gallon with the CO2! Still looking for a cool betta tank...!


----------

